# Does Anyone Here Own A Towhauler By Outback?



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We looked at an outback toyhauler at a show last year and we really liked the looks of it but we thought the garage space might be too small for 2 harleys? we liked the layout and the queen bed in that area. It wasnt as heavy as some toyhaulers we have looked at. If you have one tell me what y ou put in there and if you think it would be big enough for 2 bikes, (wide glide and a sportster).. thanks


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

brenda said:


> We looked at an outback toyhauler at a show last year and we really liked the looks of it but we thought the garage space might be too small for 2 harleys? we liked the layout and the queen bed in that area. It wasnt as heavy as some toyhaulers we have looked at. If you have one tell me what y ou put in there and if you think it would be big enough for 2 bikes, (wide glide and a sportster).. thanks


Hi Brenda,

There are quite a few with the toyhaulers here.....

I know there is at least one member that is hauling 2 Harleys in his.....I have to do some searching to remember who it was. I know they had pics in the gallery of the bikes in the garage of the OB.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

To the Club Brenda!! 

Exactly what Steve said







I'm sure you'll be hearing from them soon!

Steve I think it is Noble ?

Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's a link to a post from memebers with the toyhaulers......

click here.......

One member carries 2 sportsters.

Steve


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the quick replies.. We have a 2006 flagstaff that we are trying to sell right now so we have the money to put towards a new or used toy hauler. No one wants to deal with a trade in we are finding out. We live in Lancaster Pa,, any good dealers near us? I keep hearing about lakeshore in MI,, might be worth the trip..


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Schaeffers RV 4 miles south of Cabellas. Tell them Steve and John from Outbackers sent you.

They take trades, they took mine

John


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Brenda, I responded to your PM. We have not been on the forums in a while, but we are still Outbackin'. In fact, we went for a short trip over New Years weekend. Someday I will get around to taking pics of all our mods.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Schaeffers RV 4 miles south of Cabellas. Tell them Steve and John from Outbackers sent you.
> 
> They take trades, they took mine
> 
> John


Yep..........go see Chris or Mark, they were the 2 salesmen that attended our Outbackers rally at Otter Lake in October.

I was just there today....









Watch the forum carefully for upcoming rallys, and WELCOME to another PA'er!!!!

Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Brenda, We have the 23 foot kargoroo. We put 3 full size dirt bikes in ours and its a nice fit. But for your harleys, If you have two full dressed harleys it would be very tight as those need angled a bit to fit length wise. But if you have two regular harleys I bet they'll fit.. I'm sure someone will post up soon to let you know the facts..

Welcome and good luck on your trade/sale.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome and good luck trading up to an outback.

Scott


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks for all your replies. We are going to look at the outbacks on Saturday at leos rv in md. He is not very willing to deal though. He said 24000 sale price?? and 14000 for our trade and we would still owe 11000 after tax an tags,,, yikes. if we go with lakeshore and sell ours ourselves for 15000 hopefully, we can get inot one of theres for either 2500 for the 23 foot or 5000 for the 28 ft. Does the 23 ft seem roomy enough? How are the pull out beds? comfy? I really like the 28 but I am not sure we really need all that room as we dont spend much time in the rv, we are always outside. , and we could pull the 23 with our current truck. The salesman at lakeshore said the cargo area is only able to load 1000 poundds , and our 2 bikes together weigh about 1350, so we are thinking we would load the bigger one in the trailer and the smaller on in the back of the truck.. what do you think of this? thanks again for all your welcomes and replies. I cant wait to go and look at them,, I am going to try to get dh to take off today and go..


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

brenda said:


> thanks for all your replies. We are going to look at the outbacks on Saturday at leos rv in md. He is not very willing to deal though. He said 24000 sale price?? and 14000 for our trade and we would still owe 11000 after tax an tags,,, yikes. if we go with lakeshore and sell ours ourselves for 15000 hopefully, we can get inot one of theres for either 2500 for the 23 foot or 5000 for the 28 ft. Does the 23 ft seem roomy enough? How are the pull out beds? comfy? I really like the 28 but I am not sure we really need all that room as we dont spend much time in the rv, we are always outside. , and we could pull the 23 with our current truck. The salesman at lakeshore said the cargo area is only able to load 1000 poundds , and our 2 bikes together weigh about 1350, so we are thinking we would load the bigger one in the trailer and the smaller on in the back of the truck.. what do you think of this? thanks again for all your welcomes and replies. I cant wait to go and look at them,, I am going to try to get dh to take off today and go..


Hi Brenda,

If you are in Lancaster, take the hour drive to Shoemakersville to see the Outbacks at Schaeffers. You could make a day of it if you and DH go the extra 10 minutes to Hamburg to go to Cabelas.....they have quite a bit of camping supplies, besides the obvious hunting and fishing stuff.

I know they have at least 2-3 23KRS at Schaeffers right now.......if you tell Mark or Chris that you are an Outbackers member, they will try as hard as possible to get the deal YOU want.

Steve


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey.... We have a 28KRS and yes it's capacity in the haulers part is only 1000lbs. so the bed of the truck is the best option. But if your truck is better suited for the 23KRS, you will definitely have to upgrade your tow veh. We pull ours with a 2003 Isuzu Ascender and it's max. pull weight is 6,000lbs. We gotta upgrade and dont have a toy yet. Key word there is "yet" Poor Izzie ( the ascender) tows pretty good down here in the flatlands of Fla. but need to upgrade before any mountain trip.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

With both bikes, I don't think there is any way they would fit in a 23krs, ours would not. I think either way you will want at least a 3/4 ton truck if you are taking both bikes. Our bikes weight right at 1000lbs combined, and that is a lot of weight on the truck.

For us, the extra room of the 28 (most notably the dinette slide) has allowed other people to accompany us and everyone be comfortable. We have been on 8 trips thus far, and we have had someone staying with us on 4 of the trips. (One night had 5 adults and 2 children.) On those trips, we would have been miserable with less room.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

To be honest you really need a rear loading toy hauler to be able to put your 2 harleys in.. Even if you put one in the bed and one in the Roo, your still going to need a 3/4 ton. Your 2 bikes are just too heavy.

A rear loading toy hauler will allow you to tow with a 1/2 ton if you stay small. Maybe check out the Keystone Hobbi..

Click Here For The Keystone Hobbi

Check out the Hobbi 265 they are new for '07 and are very camper like.

Carey


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, we have alot to think about for sure. We are going up to Schaeffers tomorrow to look at what they have. I have already spoke to chris there and he will take us thru some rvs tomorrow. We have our TT listed on ebay and I hope it sells so we can get our toyhauler. I know that a rear loading one would probably be best, I just dont really like the boxy look of them. The out back is really nice looking inside. We need to get one that we will be happy with for a long time as we are taking a big loss on the new one we bought last year,, we should of waited.. I am very impressed with the prices that Lakeshore is offering on there RVS,, I am willing to drive there to get on for the right price if I cant get a good deal here. Hopefully I can work somthing out in Pa.. So you think if we did go with the 23 we would still need to upgrade the truck? If that is the case we might as well go alittle bigger.. thanks again..


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

brenda said:


> So you think if we did go with the 23 we would still need to upgrade the truck? If that is the case we might as well go alittle bigger.. thanks again..


With almost a year of using a toy hauler under my belt, I doubt I would pull any toy hauler regularly without at least a 3/4 ton. When we load them up, we have the water, propane, food, clothes, chairs, firewood, generators, etc. that any other camper may have plus 500-1000 lbs of toys. We towed a few times with a 1/2 ton and we did not like the feeling. I just prefer the extra safety margin of a bigger tow vehicle. The TV we purchased is not the nicest one you will see, nor is it the most powerfull, but it gets the job done and we never feel like we have too much camper.


----------



## Dynadobe (Jun 3, 2006)

brenda said:


> To be honest you really need a rear loading toy hauler to be able to put your 2 harleys in.. Even if you put one in the bed and one in the Roo, your still going to need a 3/4 ton. Your 2 bikes are just too heavy.
> 
> A rear loading toy hauler will allow you to tow with a 1/2 ton if you stay small. Maybe check out the Keystone Hobbi..
> 
> ...


I saw this at a dog show in December and I really liked it. If it was just hubby and me and the dogs, this is what I would have wanted. Just too tight when the kids and grandkids come, too.

Mary


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello, we are still looking at toyhaulers. We loved the outback cargaroos,, it was so nice looking and comfy. We still dont know which way to go. We love the layout of the outback but wonder if putting one bike in the back of the truck will get old after awhile. If there was an easier way to get it in the back of the truck we woudl do it in a heartbeat,, like a special lift maybe.. I hate the way some of the rear load toyhaulers look., and I hate that billet interior that alot of them have. We did look at the hobbi 265, it is nice but it has the same problem as the outback,, there is a wall that cant be removed and only one bike will fit. thanks for everyones help. We are working with chris from tom schaeffers at the moment , he is really nice and not pushy at all.. we will keep you posted.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

brenda said:


> Hello, we are still looking at toyhaulers. We loved the outback cargaroos,, it was so nice looking and comfy. We still dont know which way to go. We love the layout of the outback but wonder if putting one bike in the back of the truck will get old after awhile. If there was an easier way to get it in the back of the truck we woudl do it in a heartbeat,, like a special lift maybe.. I hate the way some of the rear load toyhaulers look., and I hate that billet interior that alot of them have. We did look at the hobbi 265, it is nice but it has the same problem as the outback,, there is a wall that cant be removed and only one bike will fit. thanks for everyones help. We are working with chris from tom schaeffers at the moment , he is really nice and not pushy at all.. we will keep you posted.


Brenda,

Welcome aboard! I love my 28KRS and I tow it with a 2002 Chevy 1500. I have to say with my bike in it, it feels okay (we are a one bike household). HOWEVER, I am in Florida where it's flat and we haven't gone outside Florida with it. Nor do we intend to (but anything is possible). The only reason for our not going out of Florida with it is getting sufficient time off to do it without rushing. 
My bike is a 2004 Road King that has to weigh at least 1000 lbs loaded. My neighbor likes our 28KRS so much his only apprehension to getting one was he wouldn't be able to fit his and his wife's bikes in it. He made the decision to get the 23 KRS which has the same cargo room as the 28KRS only due to his tow vehicle. He had to make sacrifices that I think most people will have to live with if they have 2 Harley's and either the 23 or 28KRS, and that is to leave one home. It would'nt be the first time 2 people were on one bike, and it's not such a pain to keep loading the other bike into the bed of the truck.
Please, remember one thing. Even if you got a trailer of any brand and loaded one bike into the trailer and one bike into the bed of the truck, the truck is still rated to tow/haul only a certain amount of weight. Just because the bike is in the bed and not in the trailer doesnt mean its within the weight limits. The load is just not on the tongue or on the axles (of the trailer) this added bed weight must vbe factored in when scaling out your rig. If you decide on any of the KRS models I know you will be VERY happy. PLEASE, be safe, enjoy, and keep us posted.
NobleEagle


----------

